# Tica Conventional 12' Rod & Daiwa SL20SH Reel for sale



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

For Sale: Used Tica UEHA Conventional Rod and Daiwa Slosh 20 combo. 

Rod: 12' long rated 4-10 oz. Model UEHA836502C. Rod is a 2 piece. 

Reel: Daiwa Slosh 20 (SL30SH) with star drag and 6.1:1 high speed retrieve. Reel works well. 

I have caught big drum on this combo, but it just sits in my garage now. The drum are biting in Avon. Go get them. Retail on the combo is probably $270 ($150 rod and $120 reel). I'm looking for less half that. It's yours for $130 cash. Pick up in Silver Spring, MD. I'll also be in Chesapeake, VA and Hatteras Island Thanksgiving weekend if that works better for pickup.

I'll be posting other rods and reels for sale on P&S today also. Contact me with questions.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Love to have reel alone. If willing to separate, give me first shot at it.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

No sweat. Buy the combo and sell the rod to a buddy.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

You willing to ship?


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

I would need shipping also.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

hokieboy said:


> You willing to ship?


I'd rather not ship, but if there is no interest in the combo locally this week I'd offer to ship at the buyer's expense. I'll be on Hatteras Island, NC Thanksgiving weekend if you are planning to fish. Maybe we could meet up. PS - My wife and I are both hokies.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

OldBay said:


> For Sale: Used Tica UEHA Conventional Rod and Daiwa Slosh 20 combo.
> 
> Rod: 12' long rated 4-10 oz. Model UEHA836502C. Rod is a 2 piece.
> 
> ...


I just noticed an error in the for sale post. The reel is a 20. The model number above is incorrect in one place and should be SL20SH.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I will buy and pay shipping


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

don brinson said:


> I will buy and pay shipping


Don, The week is effectively over, so I'll ship the combo. Send me $130 by paypal (I'll send my paypal address by PM) as a gift or you can pick up the paypal fee. I'll ship the rod and I'll let you know what the shipping cost and you can send me that amount later. Send me your shipping address with the paypal payment.

Thanks.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Don, Your PM box is full. Make some room and I'll message you.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

ok


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

its empty


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

sorry, now its empty


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Sold and shipped. Thanks Don and P&S.


----------

